# Campbell



## Scott (Nov 10, 2006)

Is anyone familiar with Campbell University in North Carolina? What is it like?


----------



## panicbird (Nov 10, 2006)

It is moderate-liberal Baptist in its theology. They are affiliated with the Cooperative Baptist Fellowship, the moderate-liberal group that broke away from the Southern Baptist Convention after the conservatives came back to power. The doctrines of grace would probably not be taught or welcomed there. I have little first-hand information, but my wife went there and I used to live near the school and knew a few others who went.

Lon


----------



## Scott (Nov 13, 2006)

It is now affiliated with the "Baptist State Convention of North Carolina." I don't know if that is a different organization or the same organization with a new name. And I don't know anything about it.


----------



## Davidius (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a few calvinistic friends who attend there and they haven't been too happy with the way the religion classes are taught. But I don't think their experiences with the university as a whole have been bad.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 13, 2006)

Is it named after the Campbell of "Campbellite" fame?


----------



## Ivan (Nov 13, 2006)

SemperFideles said:


> Is it named after the Campbell of "Campbellite" fame?



From the university's website:

Brief History

Ad astra per aspera

Implicit in this old Latin motto, "To the stars through difficulties," adopted during the dark days of Reconstruction, are beliefs, aims, and objectives that have guided this institution through ever-changing circumstances.

Campbell’s rise from a community school of twenty-one students to eminence as a great southern academy and later to its present standing among the state’s largest church-related senior universities is illustrative of what perseverance can accomplish in scaling the heights.

Campbell University was founded January 5, 1887, by James Archibald Campbell, a North Carolina preacher who believed that no student should be denied admission because of lack of funds.

Known as Buies Creek Academy, the school that began with twenty-one students grew slowly during the early years.

"From the beginning, his [Dr. James Archibald Campbell] passion was that his school prepare young men and women for a living and for a life, not one but both. He was concerned that Christ have his way in the classroom and that he have his way in the church house, no difference…"

Campbell College – Big Miracle at Little Buies Creek, (1887-1974)

Dr. J. Winston Pearce

In 1926, the school attained junior college status and changed its name from Buies Creek Academy to Campbell Junior College. In 1961, Campbell became a senior college. The name was changed to Campbell University on June 6, 1979.

Graduate programs were begun in 1977 with the Master of Education degree. The Master of Business Administration degree was added in 1978 and the Master of Science in Government was established in 1982.

The Campbell University School of Law was founded in 1976, and the Lundy-Fetterman School of Business was begun in 1983. The Schools of Pharmacy and Education were established in 1985. The Divinity School was established in 1995.

In over one hundred years of service, Campbell University has been served by only four presidents:

James Archibald Campbell 1887-1934
Leslie Hartwell Campbell 1934-1967
Norman Adrian Wiggins 1967-2003
Jerry M. Wallace 2003-


----------

